# NB convertible rear window glue



## skortz (Mar 9, 2009)

My 2004 new beetle rear window has come unglued. Looked for any information and could not find anything related. I went to the dealer and talked with their head mechanic and he said the fix to the problem is a new roof. The canvas roof is in excellent condition and seems like there must be something I can do. I then visited a local convertible expert and he indicated the same thing. Apparently the window is glued in from the factory with a heat activated glue and new tops come with the window in them already. I tried to use a 2 part epoxy that worked until the top was put down then it popped off. I then tried a window silicon glue I picked up some at the local parts store that is more flexible. So far, the new glue is working but I'm afraid to put the top down. Winter is coming so I'm certainly not going to replace the top until the spring but I'm hoping someone can help me out here.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

Maybe you can call a place that deals with convertible and ask them what they recommend


----------



## skortz (Mar 9, 2009)

*New top needed*

I went to a convertible top expert and they said the solution is a new top. So far I have had success using Permatex Window Sealant with not leaks but I have not been putting the top up and down. My plan is to see how long it holds and if I can get through the winter, a new top will come in the spring.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

Yea after reading this I noticed my glass was coming undone along the corner....I went to the only shop that deals with convertibles and he used silicon to glue it back and said hopefully it works....if not I need a new top which starts at 1800, so if that doesn't work I guess its time for a new ride
You would think that there should be some kind of warranty....good luck on yours....

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

This is the best thing goin as far as tops and gluing windows...
http://stores.ebay.com/AutoTopsDire...47081010&_sid=946113890&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

I have been in search of this remedy for two years to no avail. I decided to just replace the top and glue the old one once I remove it. I figure it will be my spare for future issues that may arise


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

I would not use silicone as it is not designed for this purpose. Once used, silicone contaminates the surfaces and no other adhesive will ever bond. Silicone can never completely be removed. Was told this by a GE silicones chemist that worked at their labs in New York. 
I would try a automotive type Urethane adhesive first , making sure to clean and prime the surface as shown in the directions. Urethanes remain flexible and have the highest bonding strength. I would also talk to someone at a automotive glass shop and show them the problem.


----------

